# Aufs Hinterrad stellen ?



## KermitB4 (8. November 2005)

Hallo

ich als Trialbike-Anfänger hätte mal eine Frage an euch. Wie geht das mit dem aufs Hinterrad stellen und hüpfen?

Man sieht es überall und es ist denke ich auch eine der wichtigsten Fahrtechniken, die man so braucht.

Also helft mir weiter.   

MFG


----------



## neutron_2000 (8. November 2005)

http://www.vtcz.ch 

unter fahrschule findest du mehr infos...

üben üben üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (8. November 2005)

neutron_2000 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.vtcz.ch
> 
> unter fahrschule findest du mehr infos...
> 
> üben üben üben



hab geändert es war ein http:// zu viel


----------



## KermitB4 (8. November 2005)

Hallo

danke für diesen super Link. Da steht alles was das Herz begehrt.

MFG


----------



## BraVe´ (8. November 2005)

Hiho! naja.. es gibt verschiedene techniken aufs hinterrad zu gehen!....

Ich z.b wo ich das geübt habe  bin ich plötzlich immer mit nem kleinen hüpfer aufs hinterrad gegangen wobei ich dann auch im fahren mit nem kick nach vorne aufs hinterrad gegangen bin und so weiterspringen konnte...... naja dann bin ich mal zu nem mini hügel.. so 30-35cm.... und wollte einfach mal versuchen mit meiner "aufs-hinterrad-hüpf" technik da hoch zuspringen.. und schwupps konnt ich en treter   
da ich aber immer nur mit einem tritt da hoch bin.. kam ich natürlich nicht so hoch.. so musste ich halt angewöhnen das ich mit 2 kicks da hoch gehe....
z.b  mit dem schlechten fuss antreten.. schon hochziehen  dann mit den richtigen fuss richtig fett reintreten und hochziehen    ,.. naja so hat man mir das erklärt.. seitdem mach ich das auch so und muss sagen das es viel viel besser klappt 


Aber es gibt auch z.b.. das du reintritts..kurz en stück rollst.. halt nach hinten lehnst+ziehst sozusagen auf dem hinterrad en kurzes stück rollen.. dann bremsen und halt aufm hinterrad stehen

Mfg BraVe


----------



## Monty98 (8. November 2005)

oder wenns am anfang garnicht gehen will suchst du dir ein 30cm hohes podest, stellst das vorderrad drauf und lehnst dich zurück. da kommen zwar meist nur hüpfer nach hinen raus aber man bekommt ein gefühl für die bewegung.


----------



## funky^jAY (8. November 2005)

ich dachte ich wär die einzige null die das so übt   

jo also aufm hinterrad hüpfen ist wesentlich leichter wenn man das VR schon irgendwo hochhat und sich dann nur zurücklehnt.

aber irgendwann muß man halt den schweinehund überwinden und sich einfach ausm stand zurückfallen lassen


----------



## KermitB4 (8. November 2005)

Hallo Funky,

und wenn es dann schief geht, sieht man so aus, wie dein Avatar.   

MFG


----------



## trialsrider (8. November 2005)

Also ich hab es so gelernt...


Hab am anfang einfach so doll die Vorderrad Bremse gezogen das mein HR in der Luft war. Und beim wieder runterknallen des HR hab ich einfach den Schwung genutzt um aufs HR zu kommen. Ihr versteht was ich meine? Gut...dabei kommen auch erstmal hüpfer nach hinten raus...aber es klappt!   


gruß
martin


----------



## Scr4t (8. November 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab es so gelernt...
> 
> 
> Hab am anfang einfach so doll die Vorderrad Bremse gezogen das mein HR in der Luft war. Und beim wieder runterknallen des HR hab ich einfach den Schwung genutzt um aufs HR zu kommen. Ihr versteht was ich meine? Gut...dabei kommen auch erstmal hüpfer nach hinten raus...aber es klappt!
> ...



jenau so hab ichs auch gelernt.   

und irgendwann, wenn dus schon einigermaßen beim hüpfen das gleichgewicht halten kannst und schon so 5-10 hüpfer am stück nach hinten schaffst, kannst du mal probieren vor dem hüpfer reinzutreten... und schon gehts nach vorne -> surprise 0_o
Wobei man schon die angst überwinden sollte um die bremse zu lösen und das timing mit dem reintreten ist sehr entscheident. naja du wirst sehen.

viel spass


----------



## KermitB4 (16. November 2005)

Palim Palim

Hurra!! Heute habe ich mal probiert mich aufs Hinterrad zu stellen und dabei zu hüpfen.

Ich habe es so gemacht, wie mir von euch empfohlen wurde. Erst Hinterrad hoch und dann aufs Hinterrad stellen und nach hinten hüpfen.

Es hat geklappt! Ich habs gepackt 2 Hüpfer zu machen. Also der Anfang ist geschafft jetzt muss es nur noch besser klappen.

Außerdem hatte ich heute meine beiden ersten Zuschauer! Ich bin wie jeden Abend gegenüber von unserem Haus an der Haupstr. gefahren, weil es dort beleuchtet ist und auch einige Hindernisse dort sind. Die beiden Zuschauer waren 2 Polizisten die sich direkt mit dem Auto so stellten, dass sie mich 10 Minuten lang beobachten konnten. Sie sind dann aber ohne ein Wort zu sagen, wieder weiter gefahren.  

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mower (16. November 2005)

2 mal am hinterrad hüpfen ist ja auch nicht verboten... gefährlich wirds ab 7!


----------



## KermitB4 (16. November 2005)

Hallo

ich meine ja auch nicht wegen dem hüpfen, sondern weil es schon dunkel war, und ich ohne licht gefahren bin. Die hatten mich mit 15 schonmal durchsucht, nachdem ich mit dem Mofa abends auf dem Baumarktparkplatz gefahren bin. die dachten ich wollte den Laden ausräumen, deshalb hat es mich gewundert.

MFG


----------



## funky^jAY (17. November 2005)

Mower schrieb:
			
		

> 2 mal am hinterrad hüpfen ist ja auch nicht verboten... gefährlich wirds ab 7!


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (17. November 2005)

Guckst du hier ! 


Es gab schon einmal einen ähnlichen Thread. Benutze die Suchfunktion.


----------



## funky^jAY (17. November 2005)

oder hier die variante mit VR erst wo hoch 

http://www.bitchfresse.de/backhop.avi


----------



## KermitB4 (17. November 2005)

Hallo ihr beiden,

danke erstmal für eure Videos. Da sieht man den feinen Unterschied zwischen Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene. Da muss ich wohl noch etwas üben.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (2. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

ich habe jetzt meine eigene Technik "entwickelt" wie das mit dem Hoppsen klappt.

Ich fahre langsam an und ziehe die Vorderbremse. Versetze das Hinterrad um ca. 1/4 Drehung. Danach gebe ich gleich einen kräftigen Tritt in die Pedale dass das Vorderrad aufsteigt und ich hüpfe dann einfach hinterher bzw. zur Seite weg.

So habe ich bis jetzt 5 Sprünge hintereinder geschafft.

Als nächstes wird dann so geübt, wies Funky Jay in seinem Video gezeigt hat.

Also wie ihr seht, mache ich Fortschritte und eure Tipps fruchten!

Also Danke nochmal

MFG


----------



## elhefe (2. Dezember 2005)

Mach die selbe Technik ohne die viertel Drehnung. Wenn das klappt, wird es höchst Zeit, durch einen leichten Tritt in die Pedale auf´s Hinterrad zukommen.

Dann versuchen, auf dem HR zu stehen, wenn Du kippen solltest, einfach durch kleine Hüpfer versuchen auf dem HR zu bleiben.

Mit Üben wird´s, logischerweise, immer besser. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (2. Dezember 2005)

oder versuchs mal ganz ohne fahren: balancieren, hintterrad in die luft ziehen, dabei mitm körperschwerpunkt nach vorne, dann den schwerpunkt nach hinten verlagern und den schwung nutzen um aufs hr zu kommen.


----------



## streetmensch (2. Dezember 2005)

Hi also ich fange auch erst an aber den Pedal Kick (hop and go) hab ich so gelernt indem du erst immer so reintrittst das du nach hinten wegkippst und dann vom rad abspringst das du das gefühl entwickelst fürs nach vorne oder hinten springen wenn dus dann kannst is es voll lustig üb dann einfach erst das ganze auf anzahl dann auf höhe oder weite hab ich auch gemacht und naja jetzt kann ichs so lange wie ich lustig bin wenn de kraft mitmacht und du kannst das ganze auch mit ner größeren übersetzung üben dann kannstes nämlich dann auch mit ner kleinen hin (besser) Ich machst momentan noch mit ner übersetzung von 38:15.


----------



## isah (2. Dezember 2005)

> du kannst das ganze auch mit ner größeren übersetzung üben dann kannstes nämlich dann auch mit ner kleinen hin (besser) Ich machst momentan noch mit ner übersetzung von 38:15.



 

am besten du fängst an, mit dem bmx pedal kicks zu  üben, wenn du das kannst kannst dus auch aufm trialbike..


----------



## streetmensch (3. Dezember 2005)

Ja is echt so ich hab das och schon mit einem bmx gemacht und kanns auch mit ner richtigen trialübersetzung von 13:18 ja ja alles schon probiert und geschafft aber gib ma einem trialer der nur so niedrige überstzung fährt ein bmx das bekommste dann auch ni auf anhieb hin gud dafür gibts ja eigentlich ein trialbike aber mit dem bmx kannste auch trial fahren nur die bremsen sind am bmx immer so ******* (Gewöhnungssache)


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Dezember 2005)

nö trialen kannst du mit nem bmx nicht richtig. Das was du da machst sind bestimmt anfänger Sachen.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (3. Dezember 2005)

@ trialmensch

wär nett wenn du satzzeichen benutzen würdest


----------



## streetmensch (3. Dezember 2005)

Ja das sinn nur anfängersachen mit dem bmx aber es geht und @Jonny Menkalow wenn du gern satzzeichen hast dann denk sie dir bitte das ist ein forum und kein dikat.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (3. Dezember 2005)

aber auch in nem forum gibts nen paar regeln an die man sich halten sollte. es geht ja einfach nur darum, dass texte ohne satzzeichen, absätze oder ähnliches nich besonders gut zu lesen sind.

ist ja alles nich böse gemeint!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (3. Dezember 2005)

Trialmensch schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das sinn nur anfängersachen mit dem bmx aber es geht und @Jonny Menkalow wenn du gern satzzeichen hast dann denk sie dir bitte das ist ein forum und kein dikat.



wo isn das problem paar punkte etc. zu setzen!? erleichter die lesbarkeit ungemein


----------



## habr (4. Dezember 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre langsam an und ziehe die Vorderbremse. Versetze das Hinterrad um ca. 1/4 Drehung. Danach gebe ich gleich einen kräftigen Tritt in die Pedale dass das Vorderrad aufsteigt und ich hüpfe dann einfach hinterher bzw. zur Seite weg.



Warum versetzt Du das Hinterrad um eine 1/4 Drehung, kriegst Du keinen geraden Endo hin?   
Du brauchst das Hinterrad ja nicht um einen halben Meter anzuheben, ein paar Zentimeter haben mir eigentlich immer gereicht. Das mit dem langsam fahren und Bremse ziehen habe ich mir dann bald gespart, stattdessen habe ich aus dem Stand zwei, drei Hüpfer mit dem Hinterrad gemacht.
Das Problem das ich mit dieser Technik hatte war, dass sich beim "Gewicht nach hinten werfen und Vorderrad hochziehen" immer die Kurbeln etwas nach hinten gedreht haben, so dass das vordere Pedal dann oft zu hoch war um vernünftig auf dem Hinterrad hüpfen zu können.
Es lohnt sich also nach meiner Meinung nicht viel Zeit in die Perfektionierung dieser Technik zu investieren.

Irgendwann bin ich deshalb auf diese "pedal kick" Technik umgestiegen: Aus dem Stand bewege ich den Hintern ein bisschen nach unten und hinten und dreh die Kurbeln eine 1/8 Umdrehung rückwärts. Dann löse ich die Hinterradbremse, trete kurz in die Pedale, spring etwas hoch und ziehe den Lenker zum Körper. Dann ziehe ich Hinterradbremse natürlich wieder.
Das ganze funktioniert so gut, dass Du Dir den Endo vorher getrost sparen kannst. Für den Anfang empfiehlt es sich das ganze auf weichem Untergrund zu üben, wenn es Dir geht wie mir, dann wirst Du beim Üben nämlich ein paar mal etwas unsanft auf dem Rücken landen.


----------



## streetmensch (4. Dezember 2005)

Is ja gut. Jetzt streiten wir uns über solche Kleinigkeiten, obwohl es eigentlich darum geht jemand eine grundlegende technik zu erklären.


----------

